

Slippy - HTML Presentations - Seldaek
http://seld.be/notes/introducing-slippy-html-presentations
Slippy is a HTML Presentation library written with jQuery, it takes a html file in and plays it in any browser.<p>It is optimal for programming-related talks since it includes a syntax highlighter and is very easy to use since it's just standard html markup with a few classes to enable specific functions.
======
adamzap
I threw a similar project together for our Lightning Talks at work. It takes a
specially-formatted Markdown file and generates some html5-slides. Code
highlighting and a few other feature should be coming soon.

<http://github.com/adamzap/html5-slides-markdown>

I'll try to put a sample presentation up tonight.

Slippy seems more feature-rich right now though. Great job.

~~~
jvoorhis
This looks really decent. I was planning on hacking in html5 slide support for
Pandoc, but this would scratch the itch just as well.

~~~
LaPingvino
There is s5-support in Pandoc :)

~~~
jvoorhis
That was the inspiration. I find the output of our slide template to be much
friendlier, but the build system itself is a little rough. The Pandoc S5
examples using Markdown look much more convenient.

------
samps
I love all these HTML presentation demos, but many of them (including this
one) don't seem to work on an iPad due to their reliance on the keyboard.
Perhaps the author should consider detecting a touch device and allow single
taps or swipes to advance the slides. (Double-taps, of course, just zoom.)

~~~
Seldaek
Double tap is now going forward (just like the double click on a computer),
and swipes should be supported but aren't entirely yet. The zoom isn't
possible but it scales automatically to the device size now, so it's alright I
think

------
js2
Scott Chacon's (of GitHub fame) ShowOff is also nice:

<http://github.com/schacon/showoff>

it uses markdown for the, er, markup. :-)

------
rodh257
I was recently going to give one of these type things a go as a presentation
for uni... was going to use This:
<http://apirocks.com/html5/html5.html#slide1> which is open source:
<http://code.google.com/p/html5-slides/>

and hack it up, this probably would be easier (didnt do it in the end)

------
jvoorhis
I'm glad to see this is catching on. A friend and I just spoke at the Open
Source Bridge conference using our own build scripts for HTML5 slides based on
Marcin Wichary's template. Mine are at
<http://www.jvoorhis.com/osbridge2010/slides/>

------
duck
I've always liked HTML based presentation tools, but never really used them
for any "commercial" presentations because of one issue or another (probably
mostly fear it wouldn't work as planned). With Slippy I could see that
changing, it works great and seems very polished.

~~~
Seldaek
Thank you sir, glad you like it.

------
makmanalp
Hey, it looks really nice, but there is one visual bug that is, well, bugging
me. When I hit the arrow keys to switch slides, the slide jumps a small amount
and then starts sliding right after instead of sliding smoothly. Firefox 3.6.3
on Linux.

~~~
Seldaek
I can't manage to fix this completely, it only happens in FF somehow it's not
honoring the overflow: hidden too well.. However I reset the scroll now so
it's a bit less visible.

------
seiji
I have an html5 slideshow-esque site almost done I was going to call
"slippycomics." Now I feel I have to change the name since it has nothing to
do with that guy.

------
scrod
Let's not forget HTML Slidy < <http://www.w3.org/2005/03/slideshow.html> >, an
older presentation framework with the added benefits of back/forward
navigation and incremental build-out.

~~~
Seldaek
Slippy does support back/forward nav, but it indeed builds all slides at once.
Which allows for the overview feature also (press TAB). I didn't test it with
200-slides decks honestly, so maybe that would cause performance issues in
that case. But so far in Chrome it has proven to be very smooth.

